# Water Pump Not Working



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

The water pump in my used 25RSS is not working. As per the manual, I opened the cold water taps and I turned on the switch for the pump (plugged into shore power), waited and nothing happened. No sounds at all, no water. Switched to city water and everything runs fine that way.

Searched around and found the water pump (under the bench seat). Looked at the wires and I am confused since there seems to be one termination of a red wire with a plastic clippy thing that is not connected to anything. Although I cannot figure out where it would connect. I see some wires coming out the one end of the pump, white attached with connectors to the red and one red wire with a similar clippy thing attached in the other end of the pump. Sorry I do not know the right names for things.

Suggestions on any other things I can do myself to resolve this issue?

E


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you checked your 12 volt fuses? There should be one for the pump. Is you wall mounted pump power switch the kind of switch that illuminates when it is on? If you have a voltage meter, you could check to see if you have power to the pump with the switch on. As long as you have power to the pump, when you open any faucet, the pump should come on to keep the pressure up. Good luck and keep us posted on your findings.

Chris


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Have you checked your 12 volt fuses? There should be one for the pump. Is you wall mounted pump power switch the kind of switch that illuminates when it is on? If you have a voltage meter, you could check to see if you have power to the pump with the switch on.


Hi Chris,
The power switch does illuminate when the water pump is on.

What do I look for in the fuse to know if it is bad? Sorry to be dumb, but I looked in the box and none of the "breaker"-type things are thrown, and all the fuses are in place. Although all the fuses have labels, none of them say water pump. The sticker on the front of the Converter says it has "LED readings to show problems". Does this mean something would light up if the fuse was blown? Or are these magical LEDs for something else?
Thanks,
E


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Magical LED's would be nice, but I am afraid not. I understand that the pump is not working, does the switch illuminate now? If it does, that would indicate that you have power (at least to the switch). If not, the best way to check the fuses would be to pull them one by one to check them all. If the fuses are all good, you will need to check to see if you have power to the pump. Some pumps have a push button reset on it. You could look to see if there is one on yours. One other thing, do you hear the pump hum or does it get warm while you are attempting to use it?


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Magical LED's would be nice, but I am afraid not. I understand that the pump is not working, does the switch illuminate now? If it does, that would indicate that you have power (at least to the switch). If not, the best way to check the fuses would be to pull them one by one to check them all. If the fuses are all good, you will need to check to see if you have power to the pump. Some pumps have a push button reset on it. You could look to see if there is one on yours. One other thing, do you hear the pump hum or does it get warm while you are attempting to use it?


Yes, the switch illuminates when I turn it on. What does a fuse look like if it is bad?

The pump did not hum when attempting to use it. Tomorrow I will check the fuses, look for a reset button, and see if it gets warm.

Oh, and what are the "LED's" advertised on the front of the converter.

Thanks!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

The LED's should light up to indicate a blown fuse. At least, this is what my dealer told me.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DH bought me a little fuse kit. It came with replacement fuses, a fuse puller and a tester. 
Sounds like one might come in handy for you too


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

skippershe said:


> DH bought me a little fuse kit. It came with replacement fuses, a fuse puller and a tester.


Yes, that fuse kit sounds like just what I need since I am obviously clueless about fuses.  I had been hopeful the LEDs would be my guide, but I will need a way to pull them and test them.

We waded through all the papers that came with the Outback (we are fortunate that it appears we have received everything) and found the schematic for the water pump. It does appear from the drawing that the red wire I saw loose should be connected to one end of the pump. There is a tremendous amount of slack for the shore power cable under there right next to the pump, and I wonder if the pump wires became detached by the tangle of power cord somewhere along the way. It is hard to get my head in there to see where it could have been detached from. I'm thinking maybe a little mirror will help me see the side of the pump and find the connection point.

Should the pump be covered up or separated from the mass of power cord somehow?

E


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

esfdogma said:


> Should the pump be covered up or separated from the mass of power cord somehow?
> 
> E


From your description it sounds like you did indeed pull the pressure switch wire loose from the pump with the shore power cable. The should be at a minimum a divider wall between the shore power and the water pump to prevent this from happening.

My trailer is different then yours but the shore power cable has its own isolated box next the the compartment that has the water pump.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

*Update* There was a wire that was disconnected. We got it hooked back up to the pump and things are now humming along just fine.

There is/was a small board separating the shore cord from the water pump in the compartment. It is broken off and underneath all the extra shore cord. I need to get some brackets or something to reattach it so we can avoid this problem again. I am just glad it was just a "clippy thing"







connection and not a broken wire.

Is it feasible to further encase the water pump on top so as to avoid future 'snaking in' of the shore power cord?

E


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just for reference, this is what a blown 12volt auto style fuse looks like when its blown. 








notice the break in the wire between the 2 prongs.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Just for reference, this is what a blown 12volt auto style fuse looks like when its blown.


Thanks! Just what I needed to see.

E


----------

